# KUDOS to Administors



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 3, 2017)

and members for identifying and reporting spam.

"Spam prevention and deletions measurably increase the workload of forum administrators and moderators. The amount of time and resources spent keeping a forum spam-free contributes significantly to labor cost and the skill required in the running of a public forum.

Most forum spam consists of links to external sites with the dual goals of increasing search engine visibility in highly competitive advertising domains such as weight loss, pharmaceutical, gambling, porn, real estate or loans, and generating more traffic for these commercial websites. Some of these links may contain code to track the spambot's identity so that if a sale goes through then the spammer behind the spambot can collect a commission."

For example a poster wants you to comment or review about a link to another website on a product? This could obviously be a spammer especially if there’s no follow up comment by the poster.



fatboy said:


> We'll let this one run a bit, if it goes SPAM, the post and user will be gone.





ICE said:


> This is spam.  The window and door company has spammed the forum in a few places.





ICE said:


> I reckon this is just more spam for a hot tub company.





Eric007 said:


> Hello all,
> I have a 2-year-old daughter. She's very naughty and curious to learn new things. We have a window in our bedroom. Our bedroom is on the first floor and one day my wife noticed our daughter trying to climb up the window to open it. This seems to be really dangerous. So I need some suggestions for childproofing the windows. I saw some tips online but I need a childproof lock. I would like to know which is the best childproof lock for windows. Ours is a casement window that opens inward. Any suggestions??


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 3, 2017)

I wish there's a merit award or some type of extra recognition for our administrators spending all their extra time to remove these spammers. They have become very aggressive the past few weeks.  Many of you may not realized how many new postings are spammers hitting the forum overnight.

Thanks again Administrators and members for identifying and reporting these spammers.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 3, 2017)

Agreed. Being on Atlantic Time, I'm probably one of the first regular posters on the forum on a given day and have been noticing an increase in spam.


----------



## steveray (Mar 3, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Agreed. Being on Atlantic Time, I'm probably one of the first regular posters on the forum on a given day and have been noticing an increase in spam.




One could say...SPAMALOT!...


----------



## jar546 (Mar 3, 2017)

We are seeing an increase for sure.  We have a lot of success because the posts are being reported so thank you!


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 4, 2017)

I have been handling a large increase in spam lately. About a dozen this morning, first time I had that many on a Sat morning.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 4, 2017)

You guys get them all knocked out before I get here most of the time...........I'm to far west...........I get to knock off a few every now and then.Keep up the good work!


----------



## ICE (Mar 4, 2017)

I find a few that get in after Chris goes to work.  Some I delete and some I delete the active link.  Now and then there is a bunch of replies to the thread so I leave it alone.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 4, 2017)

ICE said:


> I find a few that get in after Chris goes to work.



Hear that. I get up between around 3-4AM EST and leave for work around 5.45. Very active time for the spammers so thanks for covering that TL.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 6, 2017)

something I noticed on another forum was that the first couple of posts from a new user needed to be approved by a mod before it was actually posted to the forum. I'm wondering if this would increase or decrease the workload for our mods here.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 6, 2017)

tmurray said:


> something I noticed on another forum was that the first couple of posts from a new user needed to be approved by a mod before it was actually posted to the forum. I'm wondering if this would increase or decrease the workload for our mods here.



I thought about that.  We are pretty good at shutting them down after they post and I don't want to have new people have to wait for approval when then need an answer soon so weighing that in, I decided to be reactive to spam for the ones that sneak through.  Thank you for your great input.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 6, 2017)

I think there are enough of us in different time zones that can react pretty quickly, I got one in the middle of the day today that had not been reported yet.  But, yes that was a great suggestion.


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 6, 2017)

I've been seeing more spam also. They are getting smarter. I found several that posed a question but gave a website as part of their "research" into the problem.


----------

